
The un-celebrity president - danso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/national/wp/2018/08/17/feature/the-un-celebrity-president-jimmy-carter-shuns-riches-lives-modestly-in-his-georgia-hometown/
======
snow_mac
Great article about a wonderful honorable man who didn't let Washington DC
corrupt or change him.

